# Warhammer Fantasy Novels ?



## jamiex304 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi 

So I have recently begun to fall in love with Warhammer Fantasy lore and the characters, and I am looking for some good starting off novels to read:

From looking around many have begun to suggest that I start of with 
- The Legend of Sigmar (Warhammer Chronicles) in order to learn about the main man himself

Just wondering if there are any other novels I should consider / add to the list ion the future

FYI : I really love the vampire counts and would love to learn more about them so any novels in that area would be great.

Thanks 
New Warhammer Fan


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I suggest the nagash trillogy then, has the origins of the master vampires. Neferata gets more screentime in the Neferata novel, and w'soran in master of death. For more recent stuff, theres The Red Duke. The Von Carstein trillogy which should be read before the next, Sigmar's Blood which is a prequel to The Return of Nagash, both which is heavy on vamps.


----------



## jamiex304 (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks for the information, 

One other question, can you recommend anything if I wanted to learn more about Elves (Dark Elves Mostly)

Thanks Again


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The malekith trillogy, the malus darkblade books and the curse of khaine endtimes book.

Edit: Forgot the 3 tyrion and teclis books which should be read before curse of khaine.


----------



## jamiex304 (Oct 15, 2017)

What books make up the malekith trillogy ?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

jamiex304 said:


> What books make up the malekith trillogy ?


Not as much a malekith trillogy explicitly, but the sundering of the elf races. Starting with disquit among the asur, the split of the druchii and rise of malekith. Him subjugating and twisting naggaroth and finally his war against his former kin

https://www.amazon.com/gp/bookseries/B00CKM5HYU/ref=dp_st_1844168174


----------

